# Extending open time



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm working on a project that involves edge gluing some slats together and I was wondering if anyone knows any tricks for extending the open time of my glue, chilling it for instance. Or can you recommend a glue that offers a longer open time? I'm using TiteBond II on this one but it's information I'd like to have for the future.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use Titebond Liquid Hide Glue if I need more time. Haven't had any problems with it.
http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=1


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

TB III has a lot longer working time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A urea-formaldehyde glue, like this has about one of the longest open times.


----------



## jimc48 (Sep 12, 2007)

BHOFM said:


> TB III has a lot longer working time.


And I have been using Titebond II instead of III (I have both) because I thought II had the longer open time (10 minutes vs 5 minutes). Just checked Titebond's website and you are correct! Ooops.

Jim


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Rob said:


> I use Titebond Liquid Hide Glue if I need more time. Haven't had any problems with it.


 
This will solve your time issue. Red


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

This is probably heresy but I use PL construction adhesive, allows 30 minutes to reposition and does not run. Just assembled a mission bed and it allowed me to position the 33 slats in the top cross rail mortises (they`re upside down) with no time frenzy and zero drip down. 
JMO


----------

